# Anyone know the approx. size of Dish Spot beams?



## RVRambler (Dec 5, 2004)

What are the typical useful size of Dish's (HD) spot beams as use for locals? (Or better some website that shows the spot beams on a map)

Locals (and maybe sports channels,etc) depend on spot beams, and if you often or seasonally move around the size of a spot beam can enter the picture concerning the frustration of Dish customer 'service', changing service addresses, etc. (Don't need a tech for dish setup)

I have user knowledge of the size of DTV's spot beams, for instance the SF & Sacramento/locals spot beam could still be slightly useful up in Bend, Oregon - 300+ miles North), the Portland, Oregon spot covers at least the western 2/3rd of state.

Thanks!


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

RVRambler said:


> What are the typical useful size of Dish's (HD) spot beams as use for locals? (Or better some website that shows the spot beams on a map)
> 
> Locals (and maybe sports channels,etc) depend on spot beams, and if you often or seasonally move around the size of a spot beam can enter the picture concerning the frustration of Dish customer 'service', changing service addresses, etc. (Don't need a tech for dish setup)
> 
> ...


Click on the satellite you want then click on Conus Beam or Spot Beam.

http://www.satelliteguys.us/thelist/index.php?page=sub


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Also on my homepage (http://jameslong.name/ ) and at the independent http://satbeams.com/ .

Although usable is irrelevant. You cannot legally get the locals on the spot beams unless you reside in the market those locals are for. If you're changing your address every time you park your RV somewhere else use the address where you are parked. The locals for that market should come in fine (although changing local markets can confuse receivers).

DBSTalk does not condone lying to satellite providers or other illegal ways of receiving satellite signals. So it really doesn't matter where outside the market the signal goes. You can't subscribe to it.


----------



## Bigg (Feb 27, 2010)

James Long said:


> Also on my homepage (http://jameslong.name/ ) and at the independent http://satbeams.com/ .
> 
> Although usable is irrelevant. You cannot legally get the locals on the spot beams unless you reside in the market those locals are for. If you're changing your address every time you park your RV somewhere else use the address where you are parked. The locals for that market should come in fine (although changing local markets can confuse receivers).
> 
> DBSTalk does not condone lying to satellite providers or other illegal ways of receiving satellite signals. So it really doesn't matter where outside the market the signal goes. You can't subscribe to it.


He may have a house with the service, and take the receiver and a dish on a trip, and still want network content...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Bigg said:


> He may have a house with the service, and take the receiver and a dish on a trip, and still want network content...


By the rules, DISH service must be used in the location reported to DISH. The service DISH sells to RVers does not include locals.


----------

